# Write Thesis for Black Belt?????



## webpage20022003 (May 3, 2003)

i just wonder every black belt writes thesis for his/her black belt in every system????

is writing thesis required for black belt?

hopefully, people here will light me up with this question


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by webpage20022003_*
> I just wonder every black belt writes thesis for his/her black belt in every system????
> *



I didn't know that "EVERY" Black Belt does in fact write a thesis for their rank, in "EVERY" system. 

I do know that most [American Kenpo Black Belts] do, because that was one of the requirements for Black, to encourage the student to seek deeper knowledge through mental research as well as physical studies (just like in college).

Not only is a written thesis required but a "Form Thesis" also.



> _Orig. posted by webpage20022003_*
> Hopefully, people here will light me up with this question.
> *



Light you up?  Man you are on FIRE!:angry: 
:asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> Not only is a written thesis required but a "Form Thesis" also.
> ...



another my question is

the student chooses thesis to write or the instructor gives a student a thesis and his student goes from there?

is thesis strictly on your system? For example, if a person from Tracy's system, he only writes a thesis within Tracy's system BUT NOT SHAOLIN KEMPO 

thank you very much for your answer


> *
> Light you up?  Man you are on FIRE!:angry:
> :asian: *


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by webpage20022003 _*
> another my question is: does the student chooses thesis to write or the instructor gives a student a thesis and his student goes from there?
> *



Well, that will vary from instructor to instructor, personally I ask the student what they would like to write on and give me a few different topics..... if there is one there that I believe will benefit the student then we BOTH had a hand in it....... Other times, the student asked for me to just pick a topic and give them. 



> _Orig. posted by webpage20022003 _*
> is thesis strictly on your system? For example, if a person from Tracy's system, he only writes a thesis within Tracy's system BUT NOT SHAOLIN KEMPO
> *



Once again, this can vary from Instructor to instructor.......  but I have seen thesis reports from a wide variety of different studios on many different topics and systems including on systems outside the Kenpo realm such as TaeKwonDo or a comparison of.

:asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Well, that will vary from instructor to instructor, personally I ask the student what they would like to write on and give me a few different topics..... if there is one there that I believe will benefit the student then we BOTH had a hand in it....... Other times, the student asked for me to just pick a topic and give them.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot. You answered all my questions. You are GOOD. 1 last question

do students write more thesises or do more researches after obtaining black belt ? or this is a FINAL thesis NO more writing

in addition to that, will a student continue learning new techniques beyond  his/her First degree black belt and thesis?


----------



## satans.barber (May 3, 2003)

I don't have to write a thesis for my black belt, it's been abandoned in our style. 

I did think about handing on in volountarily entitled 'Kempo Ryu: _the story of the sculptor that chipped away too much stone?_', but, I think that may have simply pissed off Sensei Cawood 

Anyway, having only just finished a (how long was it in the end?)...

[ian@dilbert report]$ wc -w *.tex | tail -1
  15784 total

...almost 16,000 word(!) thesis for my final year of University, I really don't feel inclined to start on another one anytime soon, ta very much! 

Ian.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _*
> Do students write more thesises or do more researches after obtaining black belt ? or this is a FINAL thesis NO more writing
> *



I hate to keep saying this but with all the different associations out there and different curriculums and requirements it really varies depending upon each group.  All have similar but yet different requirements.  In my organization I do require a paper for each Black Belt Rank however it is not required to do hundreds of pages on these works but rather a mind expander for the student to investigate an area that they may not be well versed or knowledgable in.



> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _*
> Will a student continue learning new techniques beyond  his/her First degree black belt and thesis?
> *



All the different groups that I know of have material to learn all the way up and thru anywhere from 3rd to 5th Black Belt.  The good Kenpo students however, are students for life.

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 3, 2003)

Everyone testing for a dan rank is required to write a paper on the meaning of being a Black belt at my dojang. It must be submitted prior to the actual BB test... :asian:


----------



## Zoran (May 3, 2003)

In my system, we write a thesis for 1st black only. It is primarily meant to be written about yourself and is supposed to give some insight to who you are. Especially for the review board who may not know you at all.


----------



## Jill666 (May 3, 2003)

I had to submit a few short essays for mine (two weeks in advance), in addition to naming and explaining some of the techniques I would demonstrate. I certainly wouldn't call it a thesis as it was less than ten pages total, and didn't require much research.

The two week time frame was so the instructors holding the exam could review each candidates papers. 

I don't know if dan ranks above shodan require further writing. Let ya know when I get there. 

As for techniques & kata, I've learned several more of each (which will keep me busy for quite awhile  )


----------



## D_Brady (May 3, 2003)

I had to do a thesises for black,  on paper and a form. I wrote a paper on drills, how and why I teach them and the benefits of them.My form was on kenpo techniques and sticks. It was a IKKA board test so it was required.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 3, 2003)

I personally have not done a written thesis nor made up a form. However I am looking forward to doing that someday for 3rd black.


----------



## RCastillo (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I personally have not done a written thesis nor made up a form. However I am looking forward to doing that someday for 3rd black. *



Well, get started, there's no time like the present!


----------



## RCastillo (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *another my question is
> 
> the student chooses thesis to write or the instructor gives a student a thesis and his student goes from there?
> ...



No thesis is required within the Tracy System at any level.:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No thesis is required within the Tracy System at any level.:asian: *



Mr. Castillo, I'm just curious, you're an instructor, why wouldn't you require the submission of a black belt essay prior to promoting one to dan rank? I think that by putting their thoughts and feelings in an essay or paper  makes students realize what they're moving up to in terms of being a martial artist, and the new role model they will need to be to the lower ranking students. Just my humble opinion. Thank you sir! :asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> All the different groups that I know of have material to learn all the way up and thru anywhere from 3rd to 5th Black Belt.  The good Kenpo students however, are students for life.
> 
> :asian: *



from 6th and up, you do STRICTLY SEMINAR ?

will you go to Gathering of Eagles next year?

i don't know what happen to this event. it didn't happen last year.

it's very awesome. i went a few time and love it


----------



## RCastillo (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *I hate to keep saying this but with all the different associations out there and different curriculums and requirements it really varies depending upon each group.  All have similar but yet different requirements.  In my organization I do require a paper for each Black Belt Rank however it is not required to do hundreds of pages on these works but rather a mind expander for the student to investigate an area that they may not be well versed or knowledgable in.
> 
> 
> ...



Why thank you Mr. Conatser, that's the nicest thing you've said to me all year!


----------



## RCastillo (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Mr. Castillo, I'm just curious, you're an instructor, why wouldn't you require the submission of a black belt essay prior to promoting one to dan rank? I think that by putting their thoughts and feelings in an essay or paper  makes students realize what they're moving up to in terms of being a martial artist, and the new role model they will need to be to the lower ranking students. Just my humble opinion. Thank you sir! :asian: *



Thanks for asking!

Considering that I'm also in TKD, I've done a few essays as well. To tell you the truth, I kinda like the idea, and I may require it myself ! Thanks for the "gentle nudge!":asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, get started, there's no time like the present! *



I already have an idea on the thesis form but haven't had time to devote on making the techniques in it happen.


----------



## True2Kenpo (May 4, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Some have mentioned about creating a personal form and I just wondered if you had any guidelines in creating a personal form.

When I created my personal I was required to cover all eight angles of attack and be sure to execute both sides of the techniques...  similar requirements???

Thanks for your thoughts in advance!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Shinzu (May 4, 2003)

i think its a good idea.  when i tested for my first black i needed to write a 1000 word essay.  when i tested for 2nd i needed to write two essays on subjects that my teacher gave me.

all in all i feel they are great learning tools.


----------



## shoshiman (May 4, 2003)

When it was my turn to test for 1st Black,  I was required to write 2 papers/Thesis.  The 1st one is a 1000 word essay on "What the Black Belt Mean to Me" and the 2nd one is to read a Martial Arts book and write my thoughts on it.  Thought it was kind of cool.  Already read quite a few martial Arts book before then, my main problem was to pick which one to write about.    ended up picking a new book up anyway.

It's all part of growing up and maturing in the Martial Arts I guess.


----------



## Shinzu (May 6, 2003)

shoshiman, a great book to read is "living the martial way" by forrest e. morgan.  every matrial artist should have this in their collection!


----------



## shoshiman (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *shoshiman, a great book to read is "living the martial way" by forrest e. morgan.  every matrial artist should have this in their collection! *



Thanks Shinzu.  Read that one already.  I agree with you, it's very good.

Shoshiman


----------



## Shinzu (May 6, 2003)

agreed...thumbs up all the way


----------

